# This is one of the best Carlo Gesualdo madrigals album, very well done , top notch!



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Ockay i download legitly this album on itune , but it was badly split-up they said were sorry siir it's been to loong we can redownload or refunded it i was mad, than i order the cd itsellf see and since my cd player picky and dying these days these days it wont read this suppurbe offering of L'oiseau Lyra(label, conducted by* Anthony Rooley whit his consort of musicke..
*
As an art lover, a average musicologist(not a world somity) im convinced this album is one of the best whit the: *Claritas label 1999 album and of course for Tenebrae responsoria Gesualdo in monte de oliveti, Tallis Scolars brrittish brewed Gesualdo Tenebrae respons are fabuleous too,,just like Erato*.

Anyway have a listen to Anthony Rooley 's Gesualdo , it's so great, the voice are soft and fluid,,, sweet and charming, one of the best recording outhere , this is what Gesualdo most have sounded in is era, or an album of taste for pûrist.

If you dont have that mutch cash or dont want to spend a lot on order on web, purchased naxos Gesualdo Offerings are quite fine , the madrigals set & the sacred work, is still play at home, and well done.

So these were my two cents on the very best Gesualdo recording , beside vynil releases.

ciao that it for now :tiphat:


----------

